# All-Star Celebrity Apprentice.



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Didn't even know this was starting. Thank goodness for DVRs.

General thoughts.

Amarosa is a terrible person. I've heard of her but I don't think I've ever watched a season with her in it.

Trump just can't let people respond to his questions without interrupting. Is he that much of an a&$ or is it just editing? Of course, I know the answer. 

Amarosa is a Terrible person.

Brett had every right to come back. Why did he have to justify his position numerous times?

Amarosa is... Ugh. :down:

Gary busey is still crazy.

I'm rooting for Penn again.

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Omarosa is playing a role to the hilt. I'm glad she's on the show. She'll shake people up 

I'm really surprised Bret didn't know more about who of his contacts gave and how much. Given he didn't dig too deep, it shouldn't have been too much to keep track and it would have served him well in the boardroom.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I liked Trace Atkins last time, but this time he seems way too full of himself.

Omarosa is the evil incarnate, but I'm glad Pierce is there to give her $h1t.

Trump had it in for Brett within the first 5 minutes.



Spoiler



No way he was going to fire Brande.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I have it recorded and waiting for me.
I just can't decide whether or not I am willing to subject myself to Omarosa again- she is vile.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I have it recorded and waiting for me.
> I just can't decide whether or not I am willing to subject myself to Omarosa again- she is vile.


Then you should should sit it out 'cause she does not disappoint!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Omarosa is one of those people you can call the N word, and it would be considered a complement!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

As much as I disliked her I was kinda tired of Piers to keep on making his comments to her. Maybe it's because I don't really like him either. Of course he's nowhere near the putrid person she is.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Trump just can't let people respond to his questions without interrupting. Is he that much of an a&$ or is it just editing? Of course, I know the answer.


It's a conversation technique called the "power interrupt". He's not necessarily interjecting, attempting to clarify, or otherwise fostering communication. He's simply attempting to establish and project authority by speaking over others.

source


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Still lovin this show full of whackos. Looking forward to all the head butting that will continue to go on.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Waldorf said:


> It's a conversation technique called the "power interrupt". He's not necessarily interjecting, attempting to clarify, or otherwise fostering communication. He's simply attempting to establish and project authority by speaking over others.


Plus he doesn't care what their answer is.
He asks what he asks to make _his_ point- theirs is irrelevant.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

steve614 said:


> Omarosa is one of those people you can call the N word, and it would be considered a complement!


Are you referring to...


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Are you referring to...


Yes, NAGGERS.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Did Trump seriously congratulate Omarosa for getting a boob job? What an idiot.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Omarosa is one of those people you can call the N word, and it would be considered a complement!


Tell that to Ereka Vetrini. 

http://www.realitytvworld.com/index/articles/story.php?s=2365


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Did Trump seriously congratulate Omarosa for getting a boob job? What an idiot.


Omaroa has made him a lot of money. She is a good investment.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> I have it recorded and waiting for me.
> I just can't decide whether or not I am willing to subject myself to Omarosa again- she is vile.


who stands like that anyway?  thats all ill say about her

well except to say she stole the money

2 pts to atkins for getting the real part of the challege right..money..not recipes :up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I hate Amarosa. I've never seen her in a show until now.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

If this wasn't a reality show, Brande would be gone. You don't know within 5% how much each person brought in? As soon as the challenge was over, she should have gone over _every entry in the log book herself,_ and verified the numbers. Instead, you rely on Omarosa to provide you with the numbers


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i am glad that he kept the highest earner..at least he's not that much a hypocrite

did anyone catch dateline before this? i just saw the pretty houses the lottery winners were looking at and they were fantastic


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

mcb08 said:


> If this wasn't a reality show, Brande would be gone. You don't know within 5% how much each person brought in? As soon as the challenge was over, she should have gone over _every entry in the log book herself,_ and verified the numbers. Instead, you rely on Omarosa to provide you with the numbers


She should have brought Omarosa in with her but she was right in that Trump favors Omarosa and secondly she'd get blasted by her in the boardroom for not verifying the figures. My guess is that Omarosa didn't bring in jack but since she counted the money she could say whatever she wants and Brandi can't say boo, even if it didn't add up as the Trump and panel pointed out.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i miss george and carolyn, they were more 'real people' to me rather than one of his kids and morgan


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ment said:


> My guess is that Omarosa didn't bring in jack but since she counted the money she could say whatever she wants and Brandi can't say boo, even if it didn't add up as the Trump and panel pointed out.


Not only that, it was her plan from the beginning. Probably as soon as she realized that Brandi wasn't verifying the donations. Did you notice practically the first thing she said in the board room was, "All my people brought cash!" No verifiable names on checks for Omorosa. AND I think Bret was right - he was her target all along. Challenge 1: get rid of the only person who's actually won before. :check:

You have to admire it a little bit, whilst simultaneously loathing the woman.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Not only that, it was her plan from the beginning. Probably as soon as she realized that Brandi wasn't verifying the donations. Did you notice practically the first thing she said in the board room was, "All my people brought cash!" No verifiable names on checks for Omorosa. AND I think Bret was right - he was her target all along. Challenge 1: get rid of the only person who's actually won before. :check:
> 
> You have to admire it a little bit, whilst simultaneously loathing the woman.


No I missed that, good catch. Bret must not have noticed either else he should have challenged her own figures and insinuated her 'cash' was her imagination.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> I hate Amarosa. I've never seen her in a show until now.


Same here. She is vile.

Gary is as big a mess as ever! Loved how they tasked him with keeping Piers occupied!

I am rooting for Penn. I also like Lil Jon, Dee Snider, and Marilou Henner.

Rodman and Baldwin are worthless IMO.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I honestly don't think that it registered in Brandi's mind that the figures didn't add up. She just had this blank look like she really didn't comprehend what they were pointing out.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Jstkiddn said:


> I honestly don't think that it registered in Brandi's mind that the figures didn't add up. She just had this blank look like she really didn't comprehend what they were pointing out.


Loved it when Brandi asked Omarosa what the final tally was and Omarosa told Brandi why don't you tell them you're the PM. The look on Brandi's face ...Queen B is good with a shiv!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

baldwin will be 2nd to go..i dont think donald liked him 'tanking his team' so to speak. at least come up with a BS story...ivanka looked incredulous when he was talking about this.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know it makes for good TV for things to play out as they did, with the seeming total ambiguity of the money taken in, etc., but I call shenanigans that any businessman who has made it to where DT has, and with his name all over the show, doesn't have some kind of control over something like that.

To have a situation where hundreds of thousands of dollars are being collected to be given to charity, there's no way they just leave that up to a contestant to have total control and manipulate things however they want to. The 'which contestant was responsible for how much' part of things doesn't necessitate near as much control (if any) as the 'what was the total brought in' numbers should require. Who's to say that Amorosa didn't pocket the 80 thousand difference? If you're Donald Trump, I would hope you'd have some mechanism in place to keep that from happening under your watch. Let it play out on TV however you want it to, but somewhere I would think there would be solid numbers that reflect what actually took place.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i know it's part of the game but i hate that he knows who won before he even starts the boardroom . it's the equivalent of having maury badger you for 45 min on tv sayign what you you do if you are the father of the child..then finding out the guy isnt the father..makes the previous 45 min totally useless and pointless

i always thought maury shoudl start off saying who the father is then let them fight


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> I know it makes for good TV for things to play out as they did, with the seeming total ambiguity of the money taken in, etc., but I call shenanigans that any businessman who has made it to where DT has, and with his name all over the show, doesn't have some kind of control over something like that.
> 
> To have a situation where hundreds of thousands of dollars are being collected to be given to charity, there's no way they just leave that up to a contestant to have total control and manipulate things however they want to. The 'which contestant was responsible for how much' part of things doesn't necessitate near as much control (if any) as the 'what was the total brought in' numbers should require. Who's to say that Amorosa didn't pocket the 80 thousand difference? If you're Donald Trump, I would hope you'd have some mechanism in place to keep that from happening under your watch. Let it play out on TV however you want it to, but somewhere I would think there would be solid numbers that reflect what actually took place.


Why would Donald want to 'control' the accounting process of the task. If Brandi didn't request a ledger/receipt system to account for individual transactions thats on her as PM. With cameras there all day, what are the chances Omarosa absconded with tens of thousands of cash bills which is a huge envelope vs what she most likely did reduced the contributions of her other team members perhaps even Brandi and lied to take Bret out.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ment said:


> Why would Donald want to 'control' the accounting process of the task. If Brandi didn't request a ledger/receipt system to account for individual transactions thats on her as PM. With cameras there all day, what are the chances Omarosa absconded with tens of thousands of cash bills which is a huge envelope vs what she most likely did reduced the contributions of her other team members perhaps even Brandi and lied to take Bret out.


I don't give a rat's behind about what effect any of that has on 'the game' (as I mentioned several times that "I know it makes for good TV, but...") - what I'm talking about is here's an 'entity' taking in thousands of dollars for charity, and there didn't seem to be any way of accounting for what was brought in, and as a result, what goes to the charity. I'm talking real-world accounting principles, not some reality show shenanigans.

I don't know who, technically, has the exposure here (Trump, the production company, the network or whomever), but it just seems to me aside from whatever airs on the show or what happens as a result, there should be some kind of accurate accounting of the money. Cash, checks or otherwise, at the end of the day doesn't it all get collected, counted, and deposited into a bank account? I'm sure the bank doesn't take someone's word for it how much money there was, but deposits the actual dollars that it is presented.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm sure they do have a process, probably have PAs contact the contributors, the least of which is to provide a tax deduction to those who paid large amounts. No one is seriously entertaining the thought that any money contributed did not make it to the charity.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I like Brandy, but holy cow, she's so naive it almost makes her dumb.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I like Brandy, but holy cow, she's so naive it almost makes her dumb.


and i dont think she's even blonde is she?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Brandi's nose weirds me out. I'm thinking it's probably some facial surgery gone awry. but one nostril is bigger than the other and I couldn't hardly take my eyes off of it.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I liked Trace Atkins last time, but this time he seems way too full of himself.


Yeah, he definitely did. I wonder if some of it was an act just to get some comedy. I'm sure he's done. He raised a lot of money and probably exhausted his rolodex (and I don't blame him). He might as well be willing to get fired next week, unless he truly wants to stay in the game just for something to do.
I also agree that a raising funds task comes down to the donations from the celebs. Opening up to the public just seems like a distraction. Slightly risky, I agree, but it's a lot of work. Trace knew his major donor would come through; I applaud him for doing that. I think he would have won even if that one didn't come through.



> Omarosa is the evil incarnate, but I'm glad Pierce is there to give her $h1t.


Someone has to.



> Trump had it in for Brett within the first 5 minutes.


I agree. Shame on Brett for actually wanting to earn more money for his charity. Obviously he doesn't seem to care as much about being a "winner" as Donald does.


David Platt said:


> Did Trump seriously congratulate Omarosa for getting a boob job? What an idiot.


Yup, he did. Very tacky.


aadam101 said:


> Omarosa has made him a lot of money. She is a good investment.


How so? I know I'm not watching just because of her.


newsposter said:


> baldwin will be 2nd to go..i dont think donald liked him 'tanking his team' so to speak. at least come up with a BS story.


Yeah, that doesn't do much for team unity. If the next task doesn't involve raising money (ie a flat $20K or so) then he'll probably contribute, but he will definitely be in the sights of everyone on his team.


Ment said:


> Loved it when Brandi asked Omarosa what the final tally was and Omarosa told Brandi why don't you tell them you're the PM. The look on Brandi's face ...Queen B is good with a shiv!


Well played on Omarosa's part. Granted, BOTH of them should know that information.

I do agree with Brandi that Trump wouldn't fire Omarosa (at least this early in the season), and I'm glad she called him out on it. But what's with Rodman defending her?
I would think that team Power would want to gang up on Omarosa just to get her out of the way.

-Mike


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Brett had no business in being fired. Trump obviously didn't want him there to begin with. Which is stupid because it's Trump's show and he should just have not invited past winners to compete if he didn't want them to. Stupid. 

This is the most irritating part of The Apprentice is that Trump just does what he wants and even the contestants know it. Brandi really needed to bring in Omarosa and being that O was in charge of the money, one of those two should have been fired.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I love this train wreck of a show. It's only entertainment so I don't usually let the production factor of the show (i.e. who gets kicked off and for what reason) get me all riled up. There was absolutely no reason Bret should have been fired. Of course Trump did not want to see Brandi go after being #1 in charitable donations but honestly she has no business being on that show if she is going to be PM act like a PM and be in control. She was horrible at doing so.

I have to think Donald would not have kicked Evil Omarosa because she is good for the show to start. On top of that without taking Omarosa into the board room Donald should have called her out for once again making a bad decision and say see ya. 

Absolute best part of the episode was Pierce being handled by Bumbling B. 
I have to say I hate Pierce about as much as any television celebrity I have ever. What a piece of garbage that guy is... even the team that hates Omarosa came to her defense because Morgan is such a loser.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Ha. I like Pierce. He's not afraid to have an opinion and seems to have more brain cells than most other people on the show. I loved how he started doing the math to call their BS. 

Oh and the precious random quotes by DT such as "Do you like when she's touching your leg???"
Lol. So stupid, it's entertaining.


----------



## jbiggs19 (Feb 1, 2007)

I havent watched the new season yet, is the cast all old players?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

For the record, country stars _never_ exhaust their rolodex. It's insane how much money flows through that industry.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

During the show opening when I saw that Omarosa was going to be a contestant I thought "Oh, poor thing, this has got to be hard for her since her boyfriend Michael Clarke Duncan recently and unexpectantly died. Surely she is going to be broken up and sad. Maybe she will be a nicer person now". NOPE!

About Trump mentioning her boob job - he also said something to Brandy in the boardroom that at the time I thought was very sexist and awful. Right now I can't remember what it was though. I don't know why Ivanka doesn't smack him on the shoulder and say "DAD, Stop it!" I wonder if Ivanka would allow a man to talk to her the way her father talks to women. 

Piers squaring off with Omarossa - he tried to make a reference to her kids or family and she flew off the handle; I wonder what exactly it was he wanted to say.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, it was what he said about her being on her knees in front of Brent. And don't forget how he felt it was OK for him to comment on Lisa's lips.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

tiams said:


> Oh yeah, it was what he said about her being on her knees in front of Brent. And don't forget how he felt it was OK for him to comment on Lisa's lips.


I couldn't remember what it was either, but that was it. It was very inappropriate and wasn't his daughter in the room at the time? I know she's a grown woman, but still not something my daddy would have ever said in front of me.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

She must be used to this.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

loved how ivanka was insulted about the 'crying like a woman' comment that was made..by a woman! 

i feel that people of the same race/sex etc have the right to make fun of themselves.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I think Brett probably was scripted to be dumped right away. There are pretty strong rumors that that sort of thing has occured before in order to boost someone's publicity while avoiding the long-term commitment to the show.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I think Brett probably was scripted to be dumped right away. There are pretty strong rumors that that sort of thing has occured before in order to boost someone's publicity while avoiding the long-term commitment to the show.


Makes sense. Didn't he have a very serious health scare in the recent past? Shooting an entire season may not have been feasible for him with his current health problems. The only thing is, if it was scripted for him to only last a week then he should have been project manager first to try and win money for his diabetes charity in the only chance he was going to get.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

tiams said:


> Makes sense. Didn't he have a very serious health scare in the recent past? Shooting an entire season may not have been feasible for him with his current health problems. The only thing is, if it was scripted for him to only last a week then he should have been project manager first to try and win money for his diabetes charity in the only chance he was going to get.


He had major diabetic episodes and a stroke during the last competition. He still won it.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Lee 2.0 said:


> He had major diabetic episodes and a stroke during the last competition. He still won it.


He had a mini-stroke and heart surgery to repair a hole in his heart.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

All of the above.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I wonder how Marilu's brain tumor diagnosis will be handled. Thoughts and prayers going out to her.


----------



## xyz (Apr 11, 2002)

cmgal said:


> I wonder how Marilu's brain tumor diagnosis will be handled. Thoughts and prayers going out to her.


??? I thought that was Valerie Harper? Does Marilu have a brain tumor too?


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

You're right, my mistake.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

marrone said:


> ... I do agree with Brandi that Trump wouldn't fire Omarosa (at least this early in the season), and I'm glad she called him out on it. But what's with Rodman defending her?


Personally, I believe that Rodman has sub-par intellect, and if he couldn't bounce a basketball, that he would be a pan-handler today. His speech is as if his mouth were full of marbles, and I just do not understand his appeal as a "celebrity".

Omarosa is physically attractive, but repulsive as a person, yet I agree with Brande that Trump "loves her".

Busey and Omarosa will probably go far because their hysterics/drama make "good reality TV". :down:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Boy was that a waste of 2 hours!

The best was Rodman at the end confirming with Busey if he won an Oscar. Then pointing to Omarosa.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

getreal said:


> Personally, I believe that Rodman has sub-par intellect, and if he couldn't bounce a basketball, that he would be a pan-handler today. His speech is as if his mouth were full of marbles, and I just do not understand his appeal as a "celebrity".


This is probably more due to his upbringing than his intelligence. I have no idea how intelligent he is, but a lot of the abused kids I used to work with talked and moved exactly the same way he does.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

"Penn, You're Fired!!!" (long pause) "just kidding"

That was an awfully long pause. I think that sent a little shock into everyone.


But my favorite was "Dee, congratulations............. you lost."

I couldn't believe what Plan B ended up with. I kept wondering when they were going to finish it. 

What was the point of everyone going around the park with cameras. I though that was somehow supposed to be integrated into their 3D display.

At least it wasn't a biggest pockets challenge again.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> This is probably more due to his upbringing than his intelligence. I have no idea how intelligent he is, but a lot of the abused kids I used to work with talked and moved exactly the same way he does.


Does that mean that Rodman came from a background of abuse? If so, I had no idea!



MrCouchPotato said:


> "Penn, You're Fired!!!" (long pause) "just kidding"
> 
> That was an awfully long pause. I think that sent a little shock into everyone.
> 
> ...


That display was AWFUL! For a 3D display project, why use cutouts which are 2D? The math just doesn't add up! And the photos were also flat in colors (no dark shadows to contrast with the highlights) and there was always so much glare coming off of some cutouts that you could not get a decent photo outdoors.

At least Plan B didn't fall for the drama Trump was trying to create by pitting people against people.

And Omarosa didn't actually shed a tear (that I could see) during her long drawn out weeping from the boardroom to the hotel room, after the bathroom and into her testimonials. Ugh! Rodman was correct in calling out her acting, but it was not Oscar-worthy.

In spite of my commentary, I do find the show entertaining.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

What's the deal with Amanda (the receptionist) sitting at the desk in the office set outside of the boardroom set with a pencil cup filled only with SCISSORS? Does she do crafts between scenes?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

getreal said:


> What's the deal with Amanda (the receptionist) sitting at the desk in the office set outside of the boardroom set with a pencil cup filled only with SCISSORS? Does she do crafts between scenes?


She preps herself to look hawt inbetween scenes. I'd love the camera to pan to her reading a book titled 'I HAVE BRAINS TOO' for an episode.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

You know it's not a real boardroom / reception area, right?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Who got kicked off last night? I turned it off and deleted the episode 20 minutes in since I had zero interest in the task.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I always thought it would be funny if it were Amanda who actually picks the person to fire by listening to what they say in the waiting room.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

getreal said:


> What's the deal with Amanda (the receptionist) sitting at the desk in the *office set* outside of the *boardroom set *with a pencil cup filled only with SCISSORS? Does she do crafts *between scenes?*





DUDE_NJX said:


> You know it's not a real boardroom / reception area, right?


Do you mean that there are sets built to look like a boardroom and a reception area?  You probably think Amanda is an actress playing the part of the receptionist too!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> You know it's not a real boardroom / reception area, right?


on dateline they showed trumps real boardroom..very unimpressive..now his FL house was impressive



getreal said:


> Do you mean that there are sets built to look like a boardroom and a reception area?  You probably think Amanda is an actress playing the part of the receptionist too!


amanda is probably the best looking one theyve had on the show in any capacity


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

How awkward was it after Rodman said the only person he thinks is horrible is his mother. 

What the hell came over Michael Clarke Duncan to make him propose to that witch?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Who got kicked off last night? I turned it off and deleted the episode 20 minutes in since I had zero interest in the task.


Dee


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I know that Marilu has that special memory thing, but determining the day of the week for any given day is a very easy trick that anyone can learn. It has nothing to do with her memory. If she were doing it because she actually had a memory of that date, she would not be able to guess the birth day of the week for anyone older than her.

http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/miscellaneous/calendar-calculating.html


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

tiams said:


> I know that Marilu has that special memory thing, but determining the day of the week for any given day is a very easy trick that anyone can learn. It has nothing to do with her memory. If she were doing it because she actually had a memory of that date, she would not be able to guess the birth day of the week for anyone older than her.
> 
> http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/miscellaneous/calendar-calculating.html


Do most people even know the day of the week on which they were born? I don't. Don't care really, so I probably would have said, "Go away, lady."

Her talent is interesting but not in the context she was using it.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

fmowry said:


> Do most people even know the day of the week on which they were born? I don't. Don't care really, so I probably would have said, "Go away, lady."
> 
> Her talent is interesting but not in the context she was using it.


Most people probably don't know what day of the week they were born on, but it works with any date. Given any date she could have told them what day of the week it was. 
And I wouldn't call it a talent; it is a mathematical calculation.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i would think day born is standard info imparted by every mother to her child or else found out by discovery. i used to read the back of the phonebook where the perpetual calendars were 

the talk of donalds airplane was so egotistical even in the context of the show. it was embarrassing. the hair being pulled back was pretty funny though. i think someone should place a bet wtih him and make him shave it


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

tiams said:


> I know that Marilu has that special memory thing, but determining the day of the week for any given day is a very easy trick that anyone can learn. It has nothing to do with her memory. If she were doing it because she actually had a memory of that date, she would not be able to guess the birth day of the week for anyone older than her.


And I don't recall her ever attempting to do so. I'm pretty sure she's doing it because she remembers those dates and not by any formula.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthymesia


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

There was a tv show called Unforgettable a year or so ago based on her ability. I believe she was a producer or consultant on the show.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

She also was on 60 minutes when they had a segment about memory freaks.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

tiams said:


> Most people probably don't know what day of the week they were born on, but it works with any date. Given any date she could have told them what day of the week it was.
> And I wouldn't call it a talent; it is a mathematical calculation.


Hers is a talent. The way it was being used is math, but when she can tell you what she was doing on Sept 1, 1983, she isn't using math.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

newsposter said:


> the talk of donalds airplane was so egotistical even in the context of the show. it was embarrassing. the hair being pulled back was pretty funny though. i think someone should place a bet wtih him and make him shave it


It has been done.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Hers is a talent. The way it was being used is math, but when she can tell you what she was doing on Sept 1, 1983, she isn't using math.


More like a curse, IMO...


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

DUDE_NJX said:


> More like a curse, IMO...


Exactly. It would absolutely suck to remember every day of your life like that.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

fmowry said:


> Do most people even know the day of the week on which they were born? I don't. Don't care really, so I probably would have said, "Go away, lady."


It was never mentioned when you were a child?
Most commonly accompanied by this little ditty:

Monday's child is fair of face,
Tuesday's child is full of grace,
Wednesday's child is full of woe,
Thursday's child has far to go,
Friday's child is loving and giving,
Saturday's child works hard for a living,
But the child who is born on the Sabbath Day
Is bonny and blithe and good and gay.


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cearbhaill said:


> But the child who is born on the Sabbath Day
> Is bonny and blithe and good and gay.


There they go throwing around that 14% myth again.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

newsposter said:


> the talk of donalds airplane was so egotistical even in the context of the show. it was embarrassing. the hair being pulled back was pretty funny though. i think someone should place a bet wtih him and make him shave it


The comments that with a plane like that you can have any woman in the world were just despicable.



fmowry said:


> Hers is a talent. The way it was being used is math, but when she can tell you what she was doing on Sept 1, 1983, she isn't using math.


I think we are saying the same thing.
I know she does have that memory disorder that keeps her from forgetting things; but anyone can learn how to figure what day of the week any given date in history was so that wasn't very impressive to me. 
If she could tell an 80 year old man or someone her own age their birth day of the week she is using math.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tiams said:


> I know she does have that memory disorder that keeps her from forgetting things (...)


I would hardly call it a "disorder".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

markz said:


> There was a tv show called Unforgettable a year or so ago based on her ability. I believe she was a producer or consultant on the show.


It was cancelled, then uncancelled.. at least according to epguides.com, S2 premieres at the end of July.

IIRC, she's a consultant (and was on a few episodes).. I seem to remember she was totally unconnected to the show, then they found out about her condition, and she got involved.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> It was never mentioned when you were a child?
> Most commonly accompanied by this little ditty:
> 
> Monday's child is fair of face,
> ...


It might have been but I sure don't remember it. My mom was German so I doubt it would have gone like that.  I'm having a hard enough time remembering how old I am. It's 43 or 44.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

markz said:


> There was a tv show called Unforgettable a year or so ago based on her ability. I believe she was a producer or consultant on the show.


Oh yeah ... I forgot! 

Come on, someone was gonna' say it ... eventually!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

WTH was Latoya thinking? Ok, she explained it but she was delusional.

I still have my doubts Trump would have gotten rid of omarosa but she should have at least tried to spin it on her.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trump should have fired Latoya as soon as she announced who was coming back into the boardroom.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow that was a train wreck of a boardroom!

Made me sick seeing Harmarosa bragging about being safe from the chopping block. LaToya was clueless. 

Hope they can chop her this coming week.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I wonder how Michael Clarke Duncan's family feels about how Omarosa is treating the situation on this 'show'? I don't know Omarosa personally at all, but I can't help but think there is something really NOT genuine about how she's been playing the 'Michael' card.

I sat watching the boardroom, thinking, "I just can't watch this anymore" because it was so sickening, but wanting to see what happened. I was seriously thinking that if LaToya brought Omarosa back to the boardroom and Trump DIDN'T fire her, I might just delete my SP and not watch - even though I really like Trace and Penn and most of Plan B and would still like to see what happens this season.

So what happens? HOLY CRAP! That was an even worse move than getting voted out of _Survivor_ with TWO immunity idols in your pocket! Gees, I really can't stand her.

I think Brande or Claudia SHOULD have mentioned that maybe it's too soon for Omarosa to be doing the show, but I think they were both afraid of O pouncing if they did.

How the heck do you go from asking DT if you can assert your power (which is really none) as a PM and fire one of your team to not even bringing her back to the boardroom???

Oy vey!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yep, I think that's going to be the last time Omarosa will be able to play that trump card. 


When Omarosa mentioned she was going to try and prevent the release of the 911 call, I was wondering how she could possibly do that. 
It's a matter of public record.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

And why would she need to miss a day or two of the task? She said "they're getting ready to release the 911 tape". So, I'm pretty sure it was over and done with quickly. Time to go back to your never ending 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

find one person that likes O, i dare you..your search will never end. i love that the people on the other side of the table called out her no tears. plus she really perked up quick when it came time to defend herself. no tears at all. she shoudl carry onions in her pockets or something

when someone repeats something 3times like that, it's just an attempt to overpower the coversation. if she said it once then hung her head and cried it would have been more effective. then she would have looked like the victim. instead the repeated talk about choosing him over her was a disgrace and if she really caerd about him she wouldnt use him as an excuse for everything. 

i guess this is a step up from hells kitchen where gordon will overule someones choices. unsure if that was a good thing though. i think O's team shoudl pull a survivor and forfeit their challenge to get her voted off the island


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

steve614 said:


> Yep, I think that's going to be the last time Omarosa will be able to play that trump card.
> 
> When Omarosa mentioned she was going to try and prevent the release of the 911 call, I was wondering how she could possibly do that.
> It's a matter of public record.


Plus, if anyone had a say about it, wouldn't have been the next of kin, not Omarosa?

BTW, that witch is suing Latoya for saying she pulled the plug on Michael.
From this article I also learned that he did not die the night of the 911 call, he lived for months after that. Another thing, she is referred to as Reverend. 
http://celebritynewsandstyle.com/ce...on-over-michael-clarke-duncan-death-slur-112/


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I bet that between the time he had a heart attack and the time he died months later, Omarrosa was busy making sure his will was the way she wanted.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

tiams said:


> I bet that between the time he had a heart attack and the time he died months later, Omarrosa was busy making sure his will was the way she wanted.


You better watch out or she'll sue you.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tiams said:


> Another thing, she is referred to as Reverend.


From Wikipedia:
In August 2009, Manigault enrolled at the United Theological Seminary in Ohio to pursue a Doctor of Ministry degree. *She received a preacher's license* in February 2011 from her church (Weller Street Missionary Baptist Church in Los Angeles, California) and *was formally ordained* on February 27, 2012​


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

there are bad people in every single job title. she's proof of that. on the off chance she ever tried to be sincere, no one would believe her

she has the underlying tone that is impossible to miss


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

My bigger problem is this: when are you going to be more likely to get Omorosa out than when she _didn't show up_ for the task?


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Here's the thing. Omarosa was not the reason they lost the task. Perhaps if she stuck around, she might have screwed up, but that didn't happen.

No one else really screwed up. LaToya did, misstating the name of the product, but I don't think that was a major factor (it wasn't even mentioned in the boardroom scene until Omarosa brought it up). So since everyone did pretty decent, and they still lost, the responsibility would have to fall on the project manager.

LaToya SHOULD have brought Omarosa back, in hopes that the 3rd person she brought in would back her up. At least it would have given LaToya a shot to stick around and have O fired. Not bringing her back was pure suicide, plain and simple.

But despite Trump saying he probably would have fired O, I personally doubt he would have done so. But that's just my opinion.

I'm guessing O will be untouchable for a few more episodes. The other players are better off making themselves look better, and staying out of her crosshairs. She plays the game very well.

-Mike


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

A cynical person would say that it was in the script for Latoya not to bring Omarrossa back so that Trump would not even have the option to fire Omarossa and therefore could not be accused of making decisions based on ratings and drama.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

tiams said:


> * Anyone who has seen a previous season * would say that it was in the script for Latoya not to bring Omarrossa back so that Trump would not even have the option to fire Omarossa and therefore could not be accused of making decisions based on ratings and drama.


FYP


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Spoiler is widely reported current news concerning one of the contestants and does not give away anything about who is kicked off when:



Spoiler



This week Lil' Wayne was hospitalized and suffering seizures reportedly caused by his addiction to "sizzurp" (drinking cough syrup with codeine and other stuff). TMZ reported he was close to death. His addiction has long been known, and I wonder if they kept him sober the whole time they were filming The Apprentice. Also wonder if he will be well enough to attend the live finale whenever that is.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ayne-and-his-struggle-with-sizzurp-drank.html


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

tiams said:


> A cynical person would say that it was in the script for Latoya not to bring Omarrossa back so that Trump would not even have the option to fire Omarossa and therefore could not be accused of making decisions based on ratings and drama.





mcb08 said:


> FYP


TY!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

tiams said:


> Spoiler is widely reported current news concerning one of the contestants and does not give away anything about who is kicked off when:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got your Lil's mixed up.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> I think you got your Lil's mixed up.


Did I?  Ok, I guess it isn't a spoiler then!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

tiams said:


> Did I?  Ok, I guess it isn't a spoiler then!


Lil Wayne =/ Lil John


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> I think you got your Lil's mixed up.


I did the same thing when reading about that the other day. They do have a similar look. Both being a "Lil" just made it even more confusing.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> I did the same thing when reading about that the other day. They do have a similar look. Both being a "Lil" just made it even more confusing.


I did too when I first heard.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I did the same thing when reading about that the other day. They do have a similar look. Both being a "Lil" just made it even more confusing.





2004raptor said:


> I did too when I first heard.


Thank you! I feel better that it wasn't just me.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

tiams said:


> Thank you! I feel better that it wasn't just me.


Don't worry about it. It was just a Lil mistake.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

tiams said:


> Spoiler is widely reported current news concerning one of the contestants and does not give away anything about who is kicked off when:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!?!



2004raptor said:


> I think you got your Lil's mixed up.


OK!!!!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Lol


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Jstkiddn said:


> I did the same thing when reading about that the other day. They do have a similar look. Both being a "Lil" just made it even more confusing.


Wayne's the one with the tattoos.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

trump says little, not lil


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok what's with Trump and all of the personal appearance questions?
Lisa Rinna's lips? Lil Jon's grill? WTF.
From what I've seen of Lil Jon in the past, he just might win this thing.
Super smart, creative, seems to know what marketing is.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Einselen said:


> What?!?!
> 
> OK!!!!


haha


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Ment said:


> Wayne's the one with the tattoos.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i think trump is genuinely curious about such things and such a great forum to get all your questions answered.

he's probably not aware of TCF or he would come here


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> From what I've seen of Lil Jon in the past, he just might win this thing.
> Super smart, creative, seems to know what marketing is.


And not at all into Sizzurp!


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gunnyman said:


> Ok what's with Trump and all of the personal appearance questions?
> Lisa Rinna's lips? Lil Jon's grill? WTF.


Dominance exercises. It doesn't matter what he says, he's just establishing that he's in a position to judge and critique any aspect of them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i listen to one lil john song every day on the way home to work during the 5 min commercial break..and the video is pretty good too..so i like seeing him on the show

wat u gon do


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i listen to one lil john song every day on the way home to work during the 5 min commercial break..and the video is pretty good too..so i like seeing him on the show
> 
> wat u gon do


wat u gon do wen dey com fo u


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Ok what's with Trump and all of the personal appearance questions?
> Lisa Rinna's lips? Lil Jon's grill? WTF.


That seemed to me like they the people in the boardroom (set) were just chitchatting while things were being set up, and that was caught while they ALSO had discussions going on in the hotel room with the winning team.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Einselen said:


> What?!?!
> 
> OK!!!!


Perfect. For years when someone posts only the word 'What?' I always say it with Lil' John's voice. Following up with the 'Ok' was great.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> wat u gon do wen dey com fo u


even if you read the lyrics while the song is on, it's very difficult to replicate some of the lines. hes' very unique indeed


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> the talk of donalds airplane was so egotistical even in the context of the show. it was embarrassing. the hair being pulled back was pretty funny though. i think someone should place a bet wtih him and make him shave it


I thought it was funny when one of the contestants talked about Donald having a 757 as if the higher number means it's better than a 747. The 747 is still the largest plane Boeing makes. The 757 is a newer design, but isn't nearly as big.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought it was funny when one of the contestants talked about Donald having a 757 as if the higher number means it's better than a 747. The 747 is still the largest plane Boeing makes. The 757 is a newer design, but isn't nearly as big.


i just wonder when baldwins statement that he threw the challenge will come back to bite him


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The 787 isn't bigger?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

mattack said:


> The 787 isn't bigger?


No

The 777 is close but the 747 is still the biggest Boeing airliner.
I think the Airbus A380 double-decker is the only one that is bigger.

All based on passenger capacity.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Ding Dong the witch is.....


Spoiler



ALIVE DANGIT!



I loved Gary's definition of "FART".


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

2 for 2 the product manager who calls out Amarosa but doesn't bring her back gets fired.
do these people pay attention?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Something really strange is going on. Either there is some wild behind the scenes stuff going on to keep ratings going fairly strong or these idiots are truly too scared to fight this beatch.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

If this doesn't prove that the whole show is scripted, I don't know what will.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Seriously, WTF?


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I think Claudia should have been fired for not bringing back Omarosa back to the board room. That was dumber than losing the task.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm really glad i FF thru a lot of this, keeping someone on just for ratings is really starting to be counterproductive.

even if she was handing me a million bucks i could see O's smugness in everything she says and i probably would decline. 

i want to see her on survivor and see how she does


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

newsposter said:


> i'm really glad i FF thru a lot of this, keeping someone on just for ratings is really starting to be counterproductive.
> 
> even if she was handing me a million bucks i could see O's smugness in everything she says and i probably would decline.
> 
> *i want to see her on survivor* and see how she does


I don't


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The only way I could bear her on Survivor is if they never did any one-on-one's with her, and completely blurred her the rest of the time. Short of that, don't even bother putting her on.


Wait - one other possible scenario - they put her on a tribe consisting only of her and Brandon Hantz, and they both are off the show by the end of the first episode.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> Wait - one other possible scenario - they put her on a tribe consisting only of her and Brandon Hantz, and they both are off the show by the end of the first episode.


Because they kill each other? Cool! :up:


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Omarosa is straight up gangster. Have some grudging admiration for the fear she puts into her teammates.

Thing I learned in this EP: Deal with the agent/publicist not the talent.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think baldwin's publicist had jack squat to contribute, the pm was already on the phone with her contact.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ment said:


> Omarosa is straight up gangster. Have some grudging admiration for the fear she puts into her teammates.


I don't think people are scared of Omarosa. I think they all know that Omarosa is on the show to provide drama, which produces ratings. Thus, they know that Trump isn't going to fire her this early in the season. However, they obviously can't talk about that on the show, since there are enough viewers who are too stupid to figure that out and they don't want to bring it to anyone's attention. So they come up with the BS reason of people being afraid to face Omarosa in the boardroom.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think people are scared of Omarosa. I think they all know that Omarosa is on the show to provide drama, which produces ratings. Thus, they know that Trump isn't going to fire her this early in the season. However, they obviously can't talk about that on the show, since there are enough viewers who are too stupid to figure that out and they don't want to bring it to anyone's attention. So they come up with the BS reason of people being afraid to face Omarosa in the boardroom.


Trump won't fire Omarosa unless there is a clear reason but she also has some guile with her viciousness. On this task she pointed out the bad use of the glass display which was the PM's call and would have hammered that point if brought into the boardroom. Her 50% effort on getting props paled against that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ment said:


> Trump won't fire Omarosa unless there is a clear reason but she also has some guile with her viciousness. On this task she pointed out the bad use of the glass display which was the PM's call and would have hammered that point if brought into the boardroom. Her 50% effort on getting props paled against that.


No question that Omarosa is very smart and cunning. She's definitely only in this for self promotion. She thinks several steps ahead and says/does things during the task that she can use in her defense at the boardroom. I think there was a very good chance Omarosa would have been fired last week if LaToya had brought her back, but I don't think there's any way she'd have been fired this week.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/26/omarosa-suing-la-toya-jackson_n_2958317.html

very lame...hope she loses and has to pay jacksons legal bills. if things like this were really actionable no one would be able to say anything bad about politicians or 'alleged' criminals.

if she wins then everyone watching the show should get a million for the stress O put out


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> No question that Omarosa is very smart and cunning. She's definitely only in this for self promotion. She thinks several steps ahead and says/does things during the task that she can use in her defense at the boardroom. *I think there was a very good chance Omarosa would have been fired last week if LaToya had brought her back, but I don't think there's any way she'd have been fired this week.*


I agree on the bolded.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

So I guess the witch is suing LaToya now.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I really don't understand all the Omarosa hate. For a real villain look at Joan Rivers. That woman had all sorts of trash coming out her mouth non stop and was even making Hitler comparisons. Omarosa comes at ppl within the game. At times it really seems like she it the ONLY one who actually has their head IN the game.

As someon pointed out earlier she did make points about Claudia that would have demolished her in a one vs one boardroom. That is why Claudia didn't want to face her. No clue what LaToya was thinking last week though. lol.

Speaking of last week what the bleep was up with Trump trying to rewrite Arsenio's season?? Kept acting like Arsenio didn't get into fights when the opposite was true. Arsenio said some of the most vicious things in the shows history about Aubrey O'day AFTER she was mostly responsible for him getting his win as PM. 




I remember thinking during that season that it seemed like Arsenio was actually jealous of Aubrey and resented how well she was doing for them. Cuz if I remember that ep correctly they won in spite of him dragging them down.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

And...she's gone. Good riddance. I am shocked that trump got rid if her. Hopefully she never makes her way onto any other reality shows.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Okay, so what happened there with Omarosa's donations. She had some guy come to donate 5K and when she saw that would only tie her with Dennis, she gave the guy some extra cash and told him to add it in. He then upped his donation to 7K. Isn't that against the rules?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Okay, so what happened there with Omarosa's donations. She had some guy come to donate 5K and when she saw that would only tie her with Dennis, she gave the guy some extra cash and told him to add it in. He then upped his donation to 7K. Isn't that against the rules?


See:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502822


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

regarding O: if you cant see thru her thin veil, she says everything with snarky attitude and a superior holier than thou demeanor.

even idiot baldwin shut up when DT said to but i cannot imagine O doing that. i just think she's a very transparent person and cannot pull off what others have. others that even may be more of a smart azz. 

love how they called out baldwin again for the money and if he ever does get to be PM, he better bring in 7 figures because everyone else will tank him

that being said, i really dislike these popularity contests with the bigger rolodex winning. i prefer to see them making widgets and whoever makes the best wins

and i'm so glad this was just 1 hour.hope it continues


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Alfer said:


> See:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502822


Thanks.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

newsposter said:


> and i'm so glad this was just 1 hour.hope it continues


+1. I have always thought 1 hr is plenty except for maybe the finale.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> +1. I have always thought 1 hr is plenty except for maybe the finale.


in the old days i really looked forward to the 2 hours, i admit it, but this is one of the shows that belongs in my 'i wish they would cancel' thread

so marking this down to 1 hour is half way there.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Do we know why it was only one hour? Does it look like future ones are the same?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Do we know why it was only one hour? Does it look like future ones are the same?


O's dramatic fake crying and other dramatic gestures as well


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> Do we know why it was only one hour? Does it look like future ones are the same?


presumably because it was Easter? Did NBC have a special on of some sort?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> presumably because it was Easter? Did NBC have a special on of some sort?


Not an Easter special. They just showed three hours of The Voice from 7-10 before the one-hour episode of Apprentice. No idea if they're planning to do that regularly, but I would definitely welcome it, as the one-hour episode was so much easier to watch than the typical two-hour episode where we hear all the manufactured boardroom crap.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> Do we know why it was only one hour? Does it look like future ones are the same?


I think it was because they didn't want to 'waste' a new episode against football, but presumably wanted to air SOMETHING new on Sunday.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> I think it was because they didn't want to 'waste' a new episode against football, but presumably wanted to air SOMETHING new on Sunday.


There was football on Sunday?

Actually, I think NBC was simply trying to get more viewers for The Voice, since that's proven to be their most successful show. I just looked at the TiVo guide data for next Sunday and it says they're showing a repeat episode of The Voice from 7-9, then this repeat episode of Apprentice from 9-10, then a new episode of Apprentice from 10-11. And there's no football next Sunday either.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

oops, basketball.. some dumb sport (ooh, that's 99% redundant)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

at least spell it wrong consistently! super funny that 4 people didnt notice it. 

now i understand why they showed us the DR at the bottom corner of that one piece of paper

to his credit DT didnt draw out the boardroom too much. i probably would have let everyone come in, sit down, then say this is already over, you spelled her name wrong, dennis you have to leave now


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Not being in the printing business do they give you a heads-up if notice something wrong like that or do they just do the work. Perhaps ad copy/presentations have too many intentional miss-spellings to be noticed as strange.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm a little surprised. I hate to say it but I think the blame lies more with Trace. And I like trace.

But trace stared at the ad probably for hours. Dennis only looked at it briefly. He still should have caught it but I still say trace had way more time to catch it.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

You can't be the project leader, let everyone do it all because you are clueless, and then try to pin problems on the person who worked the task that was least successful. If everyone else does the work, the PL must at least be responsible for checking the result. They sent the right person home.

I like Penn, but he seemed like he is loosing his steam on this season; getting overly rude with Eric T, lackluster and careless presentation, not much emotion to winning for his charity.

I am glad Omarosa is gone, but I am not looking forward to her being tromped back out for the final two when one of them will be forced to take her on their team. Her only role on the series is to cause conflict and be a villain.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Dennis was a pretty terrible project manager. If it weren't for the rest of his team just doing their own things, there wouldn't have even been a poster with a mistake on it


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Anytime I have done any kind of print or web marketing, multiple people proofed the copy and proofed the final product before it went live. For example, if we produced a catalog, one person created the copy, another put in in the catalog file, and then the vp of marketing and the President both proofed the copy before it went to press. We even sent it to all the sales and marketing employees, and they received some sort of reward for catching typos. Then once it went to press, the first piece was also proofed to make sure that nothing had happened in the printing process. 

No way Rodman should have signed off without checking the spelling of the handful of words on the copy. I'm a big fan of Dennis, but the buck stops with the PM for stuff like this, and I think Dennis had to go. Now maybe there is a case that Trace and Dennis should both be sent home for this, but IMO Dennis had to go, it was too egregious of a mistake.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> I'm a little surprised. I hate to say it but I think the blame lies more with Trace. And I like trace.
> 
> But trace stared at the ad probably for hours. Dennis only looked at it briefly. He still should have caught it but I still say trace had way more time to catch it.


I am on the other side of the argument. Trace was deeply engaged in the project and I bet if you swapped out a picture of Donald in drag for Milania Melania in the same pose to see if Trace would catch it I bet he wouldn't as he saw it as "ok" before, so why would it change now? Now Dennis had fresh eyes and especially when proofing should take time and look at every small detail. The way it was edited felt like he was just ready to go home and signed off trusting Trace irregardless of what he put up.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I can definitely see the argument. But say Dennis delegated and was heavily involved but still missed the typo. Would you still fire him? I get that the PM is ultimately responsible but the typo was the deciding factor. If not, they may as well fire the PM every time. 

I just think Trace had way more time looking at the ad (and he had "fresh" eyes at one time also). 

Either way I'm rooting for Penn so I didn't care one way or another as long as he didn't get voted out. 

I also think Dennis probably didn't care too much and wasn't concerned whether he got fired or not.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Kinda lame that Trace was blaming the type gal


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Kinda lame that Trace was blaming the type gal


and if something was intentionally not spelled correctly she would have been blamed for correcting it too


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

bryhamm said:


> Kinda lame that Trace was blaming the type gal


You mean the "little girl"?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Lee 2.0 said:


> You mean the "little girl"?


Trace is a nice guy but sometimes the vestiges come up with the bubbling crude.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

most people standing next to him are little


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Both Penn and Trace are behaving differently this season. Penn's behavior was embarrassing this week. I like both guys, but I think the stupidity of the environment is getting to them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Kinda lame that Trace was blaming the type gal


It's not lame. I think these kinds of helpers are specifically told to follow their exact orders.

Which makes sense to me, since they're effectively just being tools, not supposed to be creative/helpful in their own right.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, I have my suspicions about the name misspelling. I don't think Trace would make that kind of mistake. I think whoever made the proof was told by the producers to insert the misspelling to see if anyone on the team would catch it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

mattack said:


> It's not lame. I think these kinds of helpers are specifically told to follow their exact orders.
> 
> Which makes sense to me, since they're effectively just being tools, not supposed to be creative/helpful in their own right.


Which is my point ... it's not her fault.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Yeah, I have my suspicions about the name misspelling. I don't think Trace would make that kind of mistake. I think whoever made the proof was told by the producers to insert the misspelling to see if anyone on the team would catch it.


I would think it only fair then that the other team also have a misspelling inserted into their copy to see if they would catch it. It could have happened and they just didn't show it. Or not.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Einselen said:


> The way it was edited felt like he was just ready to go home and signed off trusting Trace *irregardless* of what he put up.


Ack.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought Busey should have been fired instead, but I am not sad to see Baldwin go.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Busey can be enjoyable to watch at times. Baldwin is always annoying.

Thought for sure by the editing early in the episode that Trace was going to lose this one.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

stephen baldwin had been behaving like such a weasel at times, admitting to throwing fundraising duties until he was the proj mgr, i wasn't disappointed to see him walk this week.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

Baldwin did redeem himself to me quite a bit in the car ride at the end of the show:

"My advice to the remaining contestants is, be like Mr. Trump. Be willing to absolutely disregard your morals and your character in order to be successful."
"Ah-ha-hahhh! Did I really just say that!"

Trace did make a good caveman.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i guess we know for sure someone is in the car next to them when they leave vs a fixed unattended camera...2pts for him

i dislike the return to 2 hours.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> I would think it only fair then that the other team also have a misspelling inserted into their copy to see if they would catch it. It could have happened and they just didn't show it. Or not.


It's a TV show. It was probably all scripted. 

I'm skeptical that all four people would have missed the misspelling. If I was Trump, and I was really evaluating these people based on merit (and not ratings) and the team really made this mistake, I'd have fired the entire team.



bryhamm said:


> I thought Busey should have been fired instead, but I am not sad to see Baldwin go.


Baldwin likes to take ownership of tasks even when he isn't the PM.

I think it really comes down to ratings though. Busey is an interesting personality and adds excitement to the show. I had been looking forward to Busey as PM even if it was somewhat anticlimactic. I find Baldwin creepy and scheming, but not in a good way. In Busey's previous season I quit watching after he was fired. Baldwin I won't miss.

Clearly, Baldwin is a better contestant and more capable person than Busey, but I don't believe that's the reason why people are kept around. It's entertainment.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> I thought Busey should have been fired instead, but I am not sad to see Baldwin go.


It kind of seemed to me that Trump led Steven on initially when he asked how good Gary did, then called him on it later when he was brought back. It was pretty clear Trump wanted to keep Gary over Steven, despite neither one of them really having a reason to be fired, other than losing the task by a very slim margin.

-Mike


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

MrCouchPotato said:


> I like Penn, but he seemed like he is loosing his steam on this season; getting overly rude with Eric T, lackluster and careless presentation, not much emotion to winning for his charity.


I agree. He wasn't much of a presenter. Performer, definitely (that's what he does). But not a presenter.

-Mike


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thats half the fun of this show..the people crumble having to do a simple 30 second read for a paperclip  being out of their element makes them human


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Another week that Gary remains. Sigh.

Surprised no one spun Trace's comment back on him ... well, if you thought it was juvenile why didn't you say something?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Another week that Gary remains. Sigh.


Ya, I'm really ready for him to be gone, but I am glad that Penn won the task.

And another week where the losing PM doesn't bring in the one person who probably should have been brought back (though I don't necessarily think Lil Jon should have been fired).

I did think the brochure was a very good idea, but the rest really was kind of juvenile.

I REALLY wish there had been an opportunity to bring up in the boardroom the fact that Gary kept talking about murder in S Africa - especially to the S African reps! Gee-yikes that guy could really do with a muzzle sometimes!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I especially thought the "zip-line" was idiotic.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

gossamer88 said:


> I especially thought the "zip-line" was idiotic.


and the "shark cage"? but keep in mind, they were tasked to make the presentation interactive.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I liked seeing George back.... and seemed like Trump was being overly complementary to him. I wonder what was up with that.

I thought it was odd that Brett was the other "adviser" since he was a contestant this season.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Trace grumbles and complains and rolls his eyes and huffs and puffs but he doesn't give any suggestions or ideas. Just constant complaining. 

For a 'manly man' he is a little diva~ish.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

MauriAnne said:


> I thought it was odd that Brett was the other "adviser" since he was a contestant this season.


He's a past winner, so I guess he gets a pass.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> He's a past winner, so I guess he gets a pass.


He was a finalist, but lost to Piers.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Einselen said:


> He was a finalist, but lost to Piers.


Incorrect. He won when he beat Holly Robinson.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Goober96 said:


> Incorrect. He won when he beat Holly Robinson.


Wow for some odd reason I thought we were talking about Trace. Not sure how those wires got crossed.

*Edit*: I see Snappa mentioned Trace and didn't realize gossamer quotes someone talking about Brett. Here I thought gossamer was giving Trace a pass as a previous winner. My bad!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Another week that Gary remains. Sigh.
> 
> Surprised no one spun Trace's comment back on him ... well, if you thought it was juvenile why didn't you say something?


but gary is amazing and full of ideas, you cant get rid of him! r.o.m.a.n.c.e

i think trace did say something otherwise how would the other not knew he said it 

i wonder if gary talks about the murders happening outside his hotel in NYC


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gary has brain damage. There's nothing to be done about it, and it's kind of exploitative to have him on in the first place. But sometimes the industry gets the old guard jobs when they clearly need the work and obviously Trump will do anything for ratings, so. 

Can we talk about Trump calling Brande a mean b***h on national television? Really? Just ha ha and it's ok? I wonder how he'd feel if someone did that to Ivanka.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Trump comes off as a moron. He must be good at real estate, but he doesn't seem particularly smart otherwise.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

Snappa77 said:


> Trace grumbles and complains and rolls his eyes and huffs and puffs but he doesn't give any suggestions or ideas. Just constant complaining.


But he does have some pretty interesting phrases or expressions.

I thought Brett was going to be put back on a team, similar to Latoya in the previous season. Plan B could have used the help. It was pretty tough being 2 against 4 with all of that work to do.

So where does one sign up to become a bush masseuse??

Gary eating his chicken for dinner. Interesting.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MrCouchPotato said:


> But he does have some pretty interesting phrases or expressions.
> .


however his constant usage of the same words praising everyone diminishes it when someone really is 'wonderful'

he's also easily swayed in the boardroom if you use the correct tact


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> however his constant usage of the same words praising everyone diminishes it when someone really is 'wonderful'
> 
> he's also easily swayed in the boardroom if you use the correct tact


Are you referring to Trace, or Trump?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

where are this season's strong women? and by strong, i'm not referring to omarosa. why hasn't marilu or lisa stepped up? is this part of their _master plan_ to win?

la toya had her moments, but let herself become distracted by omarosa's hijinks. next i had hopes for claudia, but as pm of two losing comps, her fate was pretty much sealed.

let's face it, trace, penn, and gary are setting the agenda. bret's gone, and lil jon is holding back this year for some reason, too (same _master plan_?).

someone needs to light a fire under this cast, and quick!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Lisa is the best candidate for the women even before Brandy got tossed, but she may not have enough of a forceful personality to get what she wants in a task. Marilu is too scattered to win, her mind works in parallel and she expects everyone elses to work the same way.

The favorite, Trace to win again.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ment said:


> Lisa is the best candidate for the women even before Brandy got tossed, but she may not have enough of a forceful personality to get what she wants in a task. Marilu is too scattered to win, her mind works in parallel and she expects everyone elses to work the same way.
> 
> The favorite, Trace to win again.


Trace was runner-up last time.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> Are you referring to Trace, or Trump?


trump...everyone is wonderful..everyone is smart...it gets old hearing it week after week

xyz is a wonderful person but they have to go

why cant anyone suck?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> trump...everyone is wonderful..everyone is smart...it gets old hearing it week after week
> 
> xyz is a wonderful person but they have to go
> 
> why cant anyone suck?


That's what I thought. I was confused because the post that you quoted was referring to Trace.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

newsposter said:


> trump...everyone is wonderful..everyone is smart...it gets old hearing it week after week
> 
> xyz is a wonderful person but they have to go
> 
> why cant anyone suck?


Because Donald Trump has exactly one talent, and it's getting people to thank him for firing them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

any chance of the 'real person' apprentice ever coming back?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> any chance of the 'real person' apprentice ever coming back?


Not likely. Last time they did it, the ratings were atrocious. Then the ratings jumped significantly when they did a celeb season, so it's highly unlikely we'll ever see a season with non-celebs again. In fact, given NBC's troubles, and the low ratings the show is getting this year, I wouldn't be surprised if this is the last season of Apprentice.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

newsposter said:


> any chance of the 'real person' apprentice ever coming back?


About the same chance of you using the shift key.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Einselen said:


> About the same chance of you using the shift key.


:up:


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Well Gary finally met his doom. Not at all surprised. That commercial was a train wreck. 

Poor Gary, I know he can't help it due to his injury, but he opted to go through this one more time and even though Trump thought he was a "tough" guy this year, he still was one hot mess overall.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i suspected he was gone early on, when they showed the idea pitch meeting and his shutting penn and lisa down.

the commercial was actually better than i thought it was going to be.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

That was painful to watch. I felt bad for Lisa but at least she had the comfort of knowing everything was caught on camera. Felt bad for Gary, too. You could see him flailing. It was borderline exploitive.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I stopped watching as soon as trump announced which team won the task. I was just tired though. Wondering if its even worth going back and watching.

It just seemed like a no brainier from early in the episode who would lose and who would go home. So much, in fact, I really thought they would switch something up and garey would stay.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

WTF was with the card counting discussion? Trump does realize that casinos have helped make him rich, right? I loved the look on Penn's face when Trump said: "Card counting isn't illegal, but you might get thrown out of the casino if you get caught".


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I am so glad Gary is gone. He was totally out of line this week based on what we were shown on TV. 

I wish Trump would say, "lets look at the replay". I'd love for them to show the board room the video of Gary telling Lisa to be quiet, quit talking etc.

I wish Penn would have said to Trump, "Look, every time you have asked Lisa or me a question, Gary won't let us answer and jumps in. That's what the entire task has been like."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

As soon as Gary's team lost, the boardroom stuff was like beating a dead horse. This episode could have easily been 1 hour.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have no idea what Gary has been feeding his dog, but that sound he was making was vomitting, not barking!

So glad he's gone.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wow she sure sounded desperate to stay, almost manic, i guess thats her style. her blamin lil for not speaking up is funny..whenever someone tries to present an idea to most PMs they reject them. it's how history is

i did think the jokes were over the top at first but then i realized most casinos hire people like her so it would be considered 'the norm'' there. the hair jokes about donald really are old though

chess at a basketball game is a tad weird, i could see setting up a small basket though.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i did think the jokes were over the top at first but then i realized most casinos hire people like her so it would be considered 'the norm'' there. the hair jokes about donald really are old though


While they may be old, she was playing to the audience. It was a Trump show she was performing on. She was roasting people associated with the show (Trump, Marlee Matlin, Lou Ferigno, etc). And while I don't find her funny, she is already a Foxwoods performer, I didn't expect there to be any issues with the jokes she told.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

marilu was gone when she decorated the sports box like a midieval castle to promote a luxury casino resort. foxwoods is not an acropolis. 

if marilu wanted to stay, she should have focused on lil jon failing to come through with his dj idea at the last minute. trace at least came through with the entertainment that seemed to be a hit (dolly would have been great!).

she deserved to lose because she didn't make smart choices and failed to listen to her team when they pushed back - classic pm exit strategy...remember gary last week???


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Chess at a party? That was just silly. Sure creates a "fun party atmosphere"  I enjoy chess, but who would want to play at a party with others looking on? And against a champion who you have no hopes of beating.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> remember gary last week???


woof?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

newsposter said:


> woof?


woof = box seat chess match


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I was hoping Marilu would have stayed. She at least put in a major effort.

Trace was just kinda phoning it in after he won his megacash in the first task.

Lil John didn't come through with the DJ equipment.

Either one of the guys should have been fired. Marilu at least was working her heart out.

It was interesting to hear Teller's voice over the phone, but then he said nothing once he actually showed up on camera (despite not "performing" yet).

-Mike


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

marrone said:


> Either one of the guys should have been fired. Marilu at least was working her heart out.


It doesn't matter how much effort you put in if the result is not good.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> Chess at a party? That was just silly. Sure creates a "fun party atmosphere"  I enjoy chess, but who would want to play at a party with others looking on? And against a champion who you have no hopes of beating.


Another aspect of the chess thing that cracked me up, and I would imagine undermined any impact Marilu really might have been hoping for with it, was that they were playing on a plastic, roll up chess board! Really!?! You couldn't find an actual chess board???

I LOVED how Penn and Lisa were having a great time with each other and really cracked up when Penn said, "Hey, I've got something for you..... Mechanical Dog!" And he and Trace barking at each other.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Another aspect of the chess thing that cracked me up, and I would imagine undermined any impact Marilu really might have been hoping for with it, was that they were playing on a plastic, roll up chess board! Really!?! You couldn't find an actual chess board???
> 
> I LOVED how Penn and Lisa were having a great time with each other and really cracked up when Penn said, "Hey, I've got something for you..... Mechanical Dog!" *And he and Trace barking at each other.*


That wasn't Penn.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Alfer said:


> That wasn't Penn.


Sure it was. Penn barked in his suite, then Trace answered from his.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh yeah. I forgot the suites were w/o windows.


One thing that cracks me up is how The Donald likes to say what a powerhouse his show is and that just the mention of the show will make celebrities fall all over themselves to be on it or associated with it.

LOL!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

next week starts with two gone. the only pm loss in the final four is lil jon, so my guess is he's out. my pick for finalists:

lisa & trace (biggest money winners this season)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> my pick for finalists:
> 
> lisa & trace (biggest money winners this season)


I have a feeling Penn will be one of the finalists because he's shown he can bring out the big guns - I don't think Trump can dismiss that opportunity. He may not pick Trace because he was a runner up once and has been 'phoning it in' lately, but he can bring out some guns himself.

One thing I've come to realize is that I cannot (nor do I want to!) read Trump's mind.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I say Penn and L'il John.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't been following the thread, but surprisingly, the *actual edited commercial* (or the part of it they showed, if it was longer) with the 'mechanical dog' wasn't as horrible as it seemed like it was going to be.

It was bad, made no sense, etc., but they polished that turd to make it seem not as bad.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> I say Penn and L'il John.


Would be the perfect match up.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

my friend and I had a chat yesterday about apprentice.... do you think that Trump views the "footage" of the teams before entering the boardroom? Because if he does then he knows that Gary was off the rocker and out of control. But just pretends he doesn't view anything ?
or 

does he really not view anything before coming into the board room and taking the words of the those in the boardroom to make his decision?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

The producers create a story somewhat based on what happened and let him know what to bring up during "boardroom".


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah I think there is zero chance Donald Trump spends any time watching anything to do with that show, when he is not filming.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

craftassistant said:


> my friend and I had a chat yesterday about apprentice.... do you think that Trump views the "footage" of the teams before entering the boardroom? Because if he does then he knows that Gary was off the rocker and out of control. But just pretends he doesn't view anything ?
> or
> 
> does he really not view anything before coming into the board room and taking the words of the those in the boardroom to make his decision?


They'd have to edit the clips pretty quick. There's a lot of footage to go through (most of it boring, I'm sure) and edit for Donald to get something that's presentable. I think he's probably concentrating on the rest of his business.

It wouldn't surprise me if he does get a summary, though.

Keep in mind the boardroom can take hours. We only see a few snippits of it. That's why there are lousy edits.

Once thing I wish I'd see more of is the banter between Trump and his "eyes & ears". They really only give one liners, then Trump brings the losers back into the boardroom. I'm sure much more is said. Seeing that would prove interesting.
I'm also curious how much time each "eyes & ears" spend with the teams while doing the task. It looks like a short time, but again, that's just how they edit it. I can't see them getting a feel for how the team is cooperating if they're only there for a few minutes.

Oh, and I vote Penn & Lisa. Trace has just been coasting since he won the first task (probably using up most of his rolodex), and I just don't know what Lil john brings to the table. Lisa has done great. I think if a winner has to be chosen now, I'd vote for Penn.

-Mike


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marrone said:


> They'd have to edit the clips pretty quick. There's a lot of footage to go through (most of it boring, I'm sure) and edit for Donald to get something that's presentable. I think he's probably concentrating on the rest of his business.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if he does get a summary, though.
> 
> ...


I think they don't show much of those conversations because they're still trying to keep up the suspense of who is getting fired. I'm guessing the majority of those conversations are about who should be fired and if they show what everyone thinks, it will usually be obvious who is getting fired before they even call them back in.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Joan does not like other women. On Marilu : 'Marilu? Half of her friends are dead already. You know what I mean?' . Guess Joan doesn't count her friends as fossilized. 

Thought Penn was hampered by his team, Latoya, Lisa and Dennis does not a powerhouse make, but Penn is such a genius and knows everyone there is to know that he can carry the task himself with minimal help. As long as Latoya has been part of Hollywood how could she not know about Teller?

Trace managed Gary beautifully, used him with his strengths in front of the camera and otherwise treated him like a five year old with treats and nap.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I wonder how the timing got so screwed up on the Penn video. 12 seconds is a pretty big mistake for a 60 second video.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Tracy said:


> I wonder how the timing got so screwed up on the Penn video. 12 seconds is a pretty big mistake for a 60 second video.


Well Lisa/Latoya was busy laughing and congratulating and did a poor job managing from the other side of the camera. It would seem Lisa would have known to film takes at a different paces make editing easier but they deferred everything to Penn.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Tracy said:


> I wonder how the timing got so screwed up on the Penn video. 12 seconds is a pretty big mistake for a 60 second video.


Couldn't they manipulate the speed slightly to make it play quicker? They could shave a couple seconds or so without it being noticeable I would think.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> my pick for finalists: lisa & trace





JLucPicard said:


> I have a feeling Penn will be one of the finalists





mcb08 said:


> I say Penn and L'il John.





marrone said:


> I vote Penn & Lisa


looks like we were all half-right! i'm glad penn is in the final with trace, it'll be a _great_ finale.



markz said:


> Couldn't they manipulate the speed slightly to make it play quicker?


the magic trick was the biggest contributor to the overrun, and it couldn't be cut without ruining the trick. i wouldn't worry, i bet they'll just cut the dennis rodman reveal at the end. it won't be as funny, but that will keep the trick, branding, and messaging intact.

i suspect next week's preview was edited to only display the apprehension over the length (to create drama and draw viewers back). i bet the commercial will end up just fine - we'll see soon.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thank goodness someone had a brain and didnt bring back O for the finale

i also miss the really big challenges like running an auction and a golf tournament. this one seems a bit lame by comparison


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> i suspect next week's preview was edited to only display the apprehension over the length (to create drama and draw viewers back). i bet the commercial will end up just fine - we'll see soon.


That's how it usually seems to work. I don't think there really ever was a catastrophe that was forseen. Though I may be wrong...I don't remember all the seasons.



newsposter said:


> thank goodness someone had a brain and didnt bring back O for the finale


I think if she did show back up, the unlucky PM would have her sit in the corner and do nothing.



> i also miss the really big challenges like running an auction and a golf tournament. this one seems a bit lame by comparison


I agree. It does sound somewhat like a yawner. It's a good normal task, but not for a finale.

-Mike


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

marrone said:


> That's how it usually seems to work. I don't think there really ever was a catastrophe that was forseen. Though I may be wrong...I don't remember all the seasons.


Agreed. Seems like recently they leave with this cliffhanger of one team in dire jeopardy of losing the task due to some huge blunder/oversight but then in the first 5 min of the next episode it is quickly resolved. Yes Penn did say whatever the line was (I won't even try to quote or summarize as I don't remember) but in 5 min, an hour, whenever they will come up with a solution and said problem was really nothing but a comment Penn made in the X hours they were in the editing bay.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Agreed. Seems like recently they leave with this cliffhanger of one team in dire jeopardy of losing the task due to some huge blunder/oversight but then in the first 5 min of the next episode it is quickly resolved.


This seems like one can create an Apprentice drinking game!

-Mike


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

marrone said:


> This seems like one can create an Apprentice drinking game!
> 
> -Mike


i'm still recovering from the 'drink when joe friday nods' one.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought Penn was gonna win.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> I thought Penn was gonna win.


Penn had a better commercial.

Walgreen's liked Penn's ice cream better.

With Walgreen's $100k, Penn had more money (I think).

How did Trace win?


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

markz said:


> How did Trace win?


Trace didn't write a disparaging article about Trump and his show. That was one of the last things Trump brought up before announcing the winner.

I like them both, but I agree that Penn had a much more impressive commercial and promo. He was also way more creative and productive than Trace during the season.

Busee's self-proclaimed dancing viral thing just didn't do it for me.

They both ended up doing real well for their charities.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I was surprised Trace won as well, but thought they both did a good job in the final task.

Anyone know why Bret Michaels wasn't on the finale? Dennis Rodman's comment about it made me think there was a story behind Michaels' absence. 

I hope I never see Omarosa again, but considering how much Trump seems to like her, I suspect she'll show up again somewhere. Blech.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Omarosa will probably reprise Pierce's role next season..

It may be only me but I've never expected much from Apprentice finales since its Trump's subjective decisions anyway. The EPs leading up to the finale are more interesting.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

markz said:


> How did Trace win?


His charity: The Red Cross


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

markz said:


> How did Trace win?


good question. they both did very well, but i thought penn had an edge over trace in every aspect except fundraising, and not off there by much.

it seems a little petty on trumps part - but if he had offered an apology to trump on the spot, could it have made a difference?



ncsercs said:


> His charity: The Red Cross


that's a good suggestion, but is it fair to the celebrities or the smaller charities? it could change how contestants choose from now on, only picking the biggest, national organizations.

that would be sad for many smaller, worthwhile charities that help those who fall through the cracks of bigger organizations.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> good question. they both did very well, but i thought penn had an edge over trace in every aspect except fundraising, and not off there by much.
> 
> it seems a little petty on trumps part - but if he had offered an apology to trump on the spot, could it have made a difference?
> 
> ...


If the scathing letter, written by Penn after his last season, is truly the reason that Penn lost, then Trump orchestrated the whole thing.

He should not have let Penn back on this season if he was upset. It appears that he let him come back, and then after Penn making it to the final, Trump brought it up, just to let him know why he was going to lose. Very childish if that is in fact what happened. And it is par for the course with Trump being so hard on Bret at the beginning and constantly telling him he should not have come back.

I am going to have to reconsider watching future seasons.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Ment said:


> It may be only me but I've never expected much from Apprentice finales since its Trump's subjective decisions anyway.


It's hard to take Trump's decisions seriously with "champion" Joan Rivers next to him. There's no way she should have won...


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

ncsercs said:


> His charity: The Red Cross


Yep, and add "Sandy". Pretty sure that covers it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Amnesia said:


> It's hard to take Trump's decisions seriously with "champion" Joan Rivers next to him. There's no way she should have won...


i'm not so sure about that. it was close, like most celebrity apprentice finales, but annie had ruffled too many feathers during her season for it simply to be ignored. there's winning, and then there's winning with integrity.

of course, what do i know, i thought clay aiken should have won his season over arsenio. i liked them both and thought they both fought hard to win, but i thought clay won the final task by a mile.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> there's winning, and then there's winning with integrity.


And Joan Rivers---who compared Annie to a Nazi---won with integrity? Rivers demonstrated that she was a horrible human being. There's no way that Trump should want her to represent his "Apprentice" brand..


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Penn should have won. His ice cream was better, his commercial was better, his presentation was better, and he brought in more money when you add in the $100K from Walgreen's and remove Tebow's late 100K.

I think part of why Trace won is because he was a finalist before.

Did anyone notice Stephen Baldwin texting or something on his phone in the background of Penn's shots? And then you see someone in the back row tap him on the shoulder and point to someone who is trying to get his attention--presumably a producer--and then the phone is gone in the next shot.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> And Joan Rivers---who compared Annie to a Nazi---won with integrity? Rivers demonstrated that she was a horrible human being. There's no way that Trump should want her to represent his "Apprentice" brand..


What is the *Apprentice brand" exactly? Is there any value in being named the Celebrity Apprentice? It's not like Trump is giving them a job a la Bill Rancic.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> of course, what do i know, i thought clay aiken should have won his season over arsenio. i liked them both and thought they both fought hard to win, but i thought clay won the final task by a mile.


Exactly. Clay won every facet of that challenge, including raising nearly twice as much money. Even Adam Carolla, who was Arsenio's first pick, believes there Clay should have won and has said that Arsenio only won because he had an upcoming show on NBC that Trump was somehow involved with.

Trump isn't going to be able to manipulate Penn in order to make money off Penn in the future, so there's nothing in it for Trump if Penn wins. On the other hand, if Trace wins, Trump could invite him to play benefit concerts, Trump could have yet another "in" in the country music world, so it makes perfect sense from Trump's perspective to have Trace win.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MauriAnne said:


> I was surprised Trace won as well, but thought they both did a good job in the final task.
> 
> Anyone know why Bret Michaels wasn't on the finale? Dennis Rodman's comment about it made me think there was a story behind Michaels' absence.
> 
> I hope I never see Omarosa again, but considering how much Trump seems to like her, I suspect she'll show up again somewhere. Blech.


Bret tweeted that it was his daughter's birthday and he had plans with her.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The main thing to remember is that the #1, primary criterion (I think that's the singular form of 'criteria'?) is what will benefit Donald Trump the most. Bottom line.

Annie Duke can't do anything for Trump, Joan Rivers can. Clay Aiken can't do anything for Trump, Aresnio might be able to.

And I could be wrong, but I thought Penn had apologized to Trump long before coming back to do this version, but that won't get Penn out of Trump's dog house if it comes down to him vs. Trace for the win.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JLucPicard said:


> The main thing to remember is that the #1, primary criterion...is what will benefit Donald Trump the most. Bottom line.


very good point - the evidence to prove this theory is building, for sure. it's sad, too - it will change the way i view this show if it's renewed for another season.



markz said:


> I am going to have to reconsider watching future seasons.


me too, although there's nothing else i'm missing on sunday nights. still a bummer, especially after the compliment paid by penn over the truthfulness by the production editors.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Did anyone notice Stephen Baldwin texting or something on his phone in the background of Penn's shots? And then you see someone in the back row tap him on the shoulder and point to someone who is trying to get his attention--presumably a producer--and then the phone is gone in the next shot.


We saw the very same thing.. Baldwin is an unbelievable tool.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i never understood the bret thing. doesnt don have the final say on who is on his show? he made it seem like michaels bullied his way on the show and nothing trump could do about it because no other celebrities in the world were free to do the show

so are these ice cream flavors now in stores?

ill give O a tiny point for admitting her act is for the TV but i really think she's that way in real life. id love for him to have called her out on the fake tears the other girls did during the boardroom that time. 

nothing more attention getting than a tall black man in girls clothes. sigh. always gotta be the center of attention.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

the ice cream has been in stores for at least a week. Penn's flavor sold more. That's how Penn got the extra $100k.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DUDE_NJX said:


> the ice cream has been in stores for at least a week. Penn's flavor sold more. That's how Penn got the extra $100k.


no wonder penn won! no, wait...


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

It was a close season with both doing well throughout the entire show for the most part. Both teams rode many of the ideas of the two finalists. Overall from start to finish I believe Penn was more of an asset to the team he was on. Trace lead well, had good ideas and kept level headed but Penn did the same with a bit more brilliance. NO matter it made for a good finale overall. I believe Trace won because he made final 2 twice and never had a problem with Trump unlike Penn. 

I did think the last task was kind of garbage. I thought it was awesome Trump gave money to people that did not win as it is all about charity and I loved when Lil Jon got teary eyed to the 100k donation. It really is a feel good show overall when you think of the good it actually does through charity. Very unique show in that regard.


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

One thing, though, is Trace was totally screwed by being taken off the team he created in order to balance the losing team. So that makes me feel a little better about the end.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Tracy said:


> Did anyone notice Stephen Baldwin texting or something on his phone in the background of Penn's shots? And then you see someone in the back row tap him on the shoulder and point to someone who is trying to get his attention--presumably a producer--and then the phone is gone in the next shot.





Jayjoans said:


> We saw the very same thing.. Baldwin is an unbelievable tool.


I think they are pushed to tweet during the show. Other people were doing it and there was another scene where Baldwin, one of the girls and another fired celeb were being introduced and the girl had her phone out snapping a picture of the camera.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Why do L'il Jon and Big Rodman wear sunglasses indoors (although Rodman had giant eyelashes on for the finale and couldn't that one time)?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

getreal said:


> Why do L'il Jon and Big Rodman wear sunglasses indoors (although Rodman had giant eyelashes on for the finale and couldn't that one time)?


I don't know, but it annoys me when people do that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i think there was a point years ago where rodman took off the glasses..my guess is it's in their contract they will keep them on the entire time


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I hope to never see Omarosa again on any show. I find her disgusting & fast forward any time I see her face. Please let her fake drying 15 minutes of spotlight be over.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

getreal said:


> Why do L'il Jon and Big Rodman wear sunglasses indoors (although Rodman had giant eyelashes on for the finale and couldn't that one time)?


Its just a look just like Trace's hat. Plus good to hide any crying..


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Ment said:


> Its just a look just like Trace's hat.


Well, both cowboy hats and sunglasses have a function outdoors. Indoors, the hat doesn't hurt things, while the sunglasses do (they make it harder to see).


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/336872753791660032


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> Well, both cowboy hats and sunglasses have a function outdoors. Indoors, the hat doesn't hurt things, while the sunglasses do (they make it harder to see).


Sunglasses aren't bad with indoor light plus models differ in the amount of ambient light they let in. It's not like wearing them in nightclubs, now that's functionally stupid.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i think there was a point years ago where rodman took off the glasses..my guess is it's in their contract they will keep them on the entire time


Actually, I think it was early in this season, that Trump asked one of them to take off the glasses so he could see what he looked like. He took them off, Trump commented, and then he put them back on.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

markz said:


> Actually, I think it was early in this season, that Trump asked one of them to take off the glasses so he could see what he looked like. He took them off, Trump commented, and then he put them back on.


its been a long season and i wish they would cancel this show, i cant stop watching


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Penn definitely worked the hardest. Trace just kinda became lazy after he won the first task.

Trump never gave a reason why Trace won. He just said he won. Then show over.

-Mike


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah he did. Penn wrote bad stuff about Trump in his book. Trump brought it up right before announcing his decision.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Yeah he did. Penn wrote bad stuff about Trump in his book. Trump brought it up right before announcing his decision.


Which was just so...ick.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't know about Rodman but Lil Jon wears sunglasses all the time because he has a severe lazy eye.


Edit to add: Does anyone have a link to the article or book excerpt that Penn wrote about Trump?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Every Day is an Athiest Holiday http://www.amazon.com/Every-Day-Atheist-Holiday-Magical/dp/1469276887


----------

